# Hello! (:



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm new around here! My name is Molly. I'm no expert on horses, but I have been around them my entire life. I started riding when I was very young and have had the opportunity to work at some great horse facilities! I have a pre-veterinary degree in Animals Sciences from Auburn and I am currently in Nursing school.

I mostly pleasure ride these days, but I use to show Huntseat and Western Pleasure on Arabians. Now, I have 5 TWH and they are a large part of my life! I have a small gelding that I am training for a neighbor, so I may have questions regarding him in the future! So far, he's excellent. Feel free to check out my album. I put a lot of photos up of my horses. 

Can't wait to get to know some of you!

Molly


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Molly!! Please share some pics of your horses with us.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!!


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome!

Here are a few pictures... many MANY more on my profile and under my horses!

Rose 17 yr TWH Mare









Flint 12 yr TWH Stallion









Lizzie 6yr TWH Mare









Left: Sassy 12 yr TWH Mare and her half sister right: SoBe 13 yr TWH Mare


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! I am sure you have more experience than at least half the members here. And , I have NO experience with walkers.


----------



## HorseDreams (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi there! I am new to the forum and in nursing school too! No horse for me at this time, but I think it will be a graduation present to myself! You are AMAZING if you are in nursing school, have 5 horses and 1 in training... that is more than a plate full! Good job!


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

HorseDreams said:


> Hi there! I am new to the forum and in nursing school too! No horse for me at this time, but I think it will be a graduation present to myself! You are AMAZING if you are in nursing school, have 5 horses and 1 in training... that is more than a plate full! Good job!


You aren't kidding! My poor 'kids' get put on the back burner a lot, but not right now! I have been riding everyday since Christmas break started. It's been so nice! Actually got ALL 5 ridden yesterday! 
Truth be known, I probably wouldn't have 5 horses if I would have known all the schooling I was going to have to go through, but I've had them all since the day they were born, except one, and I just can get rid of them! They survived without me living at home for 4 years while I was at Auburn. They are excellent pasture babies.

Good luck to you in school! Do you know what kind of nurse you want to be?!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi SOBE 
Welcome to the forum 
I have no horse but I have been around them most of my life


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Good luck with your nurses schooling


----------



## HorseDreams (Dec 17, 2011)

Its nice Christmas Break is long so you can ride all of them!
I am sure they love it! How much longer do you have left? I just finished my first quarter and will finish next spring. My dream is NICU or pediatric oncology and if that didn't work out probably ER. What about you? Do you dream about your first paycheck? I DO! I knew nursing school was going to be tough but it becomes your LIFE and I need something to think about to keep me going! Haha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I just dream about riding horses again


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Your horses are beautiful!!


----------



## adiposestem (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello, just new in here..


----------

